# Middle Tennessee?



## KiyaBear (Jun 3, 2012)

I am looking for a trainer/class for my 2 year old shepherd in the Middle TN area. I would love to find something that is specifically geared towards shy or fearful/aggressive dogs, but I am open to any and all recommendations. 

I've taken a basic obedience with my pup (in a different state). She seems to enjoy the training, but not necessarily the training environment. The class I took was held in a small room at a Humane Society with 5 other dogs. That environment did not work well for my dog. I'm open to suggestions for other training environments.

I live about 45 minutes west of Nashville. I am willing to travel for the training, so any recommendations in the Bellevue, Nashville, Clarksville, Brentwood, Franklin, etc area would work. Also, I am looking for something a little budget friendly. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

You are probably a bit far from Cookeville, but contact Christy Meyer and maybe she can give you some options nearer to you.

You can email her at: [email protected]


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

You can check IAABC and CAAB to hopefully locate someone close by.

If you are unable to locate someone close by, you can contact Chris Redenbach. She does do phone consultations. I know she has some out of state clients set up via phone and video.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Gabor Szilasi is in Nashville.
His wife Sue is on this board.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Alpha K9 In Home Dog Training - Nashville TN


----------

